# Lots of good turkey hunts and info...



## ASK4Fish (May 4, 2005)

...on wednesdays on VS...cox channel 34...just keeping you all informed...last night there were some good huntsopcorn:


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

*I watched em*

The little kid hunt was the best He lifted the bird afterwards but would have been hard pressed to carry it. it was a joy to watch....


----------

